# The Secrets of M. Night Shyamalan revealled!



## Cruentus (Jul 20, 2004)

I watched the "documentary" on the sci-fi channel titled "The hidden secret of M. Night Shyamalan" last night. It was very entertaining.

However, the only hidden secret there is that this was the biggest publicity stunt since "the blair witch project." 

See here for original trailer: http://www.scifi.com/mnight/

See the media taking the bait: http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/209371p-180409c.html

Now see the Sci Fi Channel "wire" stating it was a hoax: http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-main.html?2004-07/20/10.15.sfc 

THoughts? I thought it was entertainment, and I took it as such, so it's not like this upsets me. How many other morons are going to be hoaxed, however?

 :bs:


----------



## auxprix (Jul 20, 2004)

I saw a bit of that too. I was open minded about it untill I realized that every shot was set up and perfectly framed and that every interview was over dramatic.

best parts:
When the crow flies out of the attic. the camara is already framed for this action (It was aimed above the womans head)

The words "unapproved interview" that appear in every interview.

The inclusion of 'board room footage'. Showing a meeting between the crew and the (strangely young) reps from the Sci Fi channel. 

In the end, there were two lingering questions left unanswered:  (1) If Shyamalan has so many super powers, why can't he write more than one good script? (2)How did they get Jonny Depp and Adrian Brodey(sp?) on board?


----------



## Baytor (Jul 21, 2004)

He got them on board because he has powers!  :jedi1: 

 FEAR HIM OR HE WILL SEND A CROW OR SOME SUCH CRAP!  :roflmao:


----------



## Elizium (Aug 20, 2004)

This episode is going to be shown on UK Sci fi TV in a few days.  Thanks for spoiling it for me. :whip:


----------

